# [UNBOXING] [VIDEO] 3,800 mAh Battery for LTE Galaxy Nexus



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Pics will be posted soon, battery information (battery usage and history) in the coming days.

Video made by me





Direct link to product on Seidio's site.

Pictures in third post.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

That thing is a beast, I just would never be able to stomach putting something that fat on my phone. Maybe if I was going to the jungle where there was no electricity for a week and I wanted my phone for the duration... even then I think I would look at an external battery solution over that lol.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Pictures: reserved


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Might need that included carry bag to lug that thing around








I suppose a case will make it look a bit better. 
Curious to see what kind of life you get out of it though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally after having the 2750 for the TBolt I want nothing to do with a battery that makes the phone huge. I'm sure the battery life is insane though.


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

If I ever came across a lump that big I'd see an oncologist.


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

The bag is probably extra stuff they had from CES.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like the Gnex has a tumor XD
But man, I'd love to have that battery slapped onto my phone but it's just too damn big!!!
And the fact that this will be impossible to fit in my Otterbox Defender case makes me want to keep my 2100 mah battery


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Looks like the Gnex has a tumor XD
> But man, I'd love to have that battery slapped onto my phone but it's just too damn big!!!
> And the fact that this will be impossible to fit in my Otterbox Defender case makes me want to keep my 2100 mah battery


This.. The defender case and 2100 battery is an epic combo!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I might consider if there is a battery case lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoa! That's nearly a laptop battery!


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

you guys are forgetting that it also turns your phone into a cybernetic organism....a learning computer.

That's a sick backup, but didn't that thing power Apollo 11.


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I might consider if there is a battery case lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


There is on seidios site.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Personally after having the 2750 for the TBolt I want nothing to do with a battery that makes the phone huge. I'm sure the battery life is insane though.


This.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

This battery is amazing holy crap

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I couldn't do it...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

This thing looks ridiculous. Pass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

It's really honestly not that bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Very interested to see how much more battery life you have compared to 2100mah.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't buy a cell phone in the hopes to transform it into an OG Gameboy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> Very interested to see how much more battery life you have compared to 2100mah.


I will post battery stats in the next few days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Just get a bag phone....


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Simply wow

Guessing no NFC chip built into battery?


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I will pass. Defeats the whole purpose of mobility doesn't it? Sure, it would be nice to have a battery that lasted a week but I don't think I'd ever be in a position where I'd actually need to have it last that long.

If i can go an 18 hour day with heavy use, I'm pleased.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok seriously it's not that heavy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

DHO said:


> Simply wow
> 
> Guessing no NFC chip built into battery?


No nfc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

i want that battery so bad i just wish it wasnt such an eyesore


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

bryannh said:


> i want that battery so bad i just wish it wasnt such an eyesore


It's not really...it actually doesn't feel half bad in the hand

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Ok seriously it's not that heavy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Although i don't own this battery i must agree with op people are seriously overreacting with the size of the battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## godfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool! thanks for posting this, Now I know I will not be buying it. it's ugly..


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Come on guys the TB regular extended battery was way uglier than this thing.. no nfc is a dealbreaker for me though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind one of those. They also sell a surface case for the device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CraigHwk (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm actually considering it. One of my annoyances with the Gnex is that my big hands sometimes fumble with the phone, and if I had something pressing in the back of my hands, I might have a better grip. It doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

For those that are wondering, comparison to the thunderbolt extended battery.
(Click for larger view)















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mngdew (Jul 21, 2011)

FUGLY!


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

It was a big mistake to not include NFC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Scincidae (Dec 28, 2011)

I would probably buy it if it had nfc and was a little cheaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

And also the Galaxy Nexus with the 3800 mAh battery feels lighter than the Thunderbolt with the stock 1400 mAh battery in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

thank you for taking the time to make the vid and post the pics mate!


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

To be completely honest I'd rather take terrible battery life. One of the reasons I bought the nexus was because of how sleek it looked.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I didn't buy a cell phone in the hopes to transform it into an OG Gameboy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


THIS LOL!!!

Vicious-Bassdj, have you gotten the case for it yet? If so how does the case measure up to the otter box, as far as protection & feel? I'm thinking about getting to but $70 + $50 smackers!!! Seidio doesn't realize its a recession.


----------



## vincent518 (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought a 3200 battery for my Droid x and it wouldn't read it correctly it said 1% when I really had 50%+. Also the low battery led flashed constantly and to get the battery to charge fully I had to remove it every time. Do you have any of these problems with the nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

destinydmm said:


> THIS LOL!!!
> 
> Vicious-Bassdj, have you gotten the case for it yet? If so how does the case measure up to the otter box, as far as protection & feel? I'm thinking about getting to but $70 + $50 smackers!!! Seidio doesn't realize its a recession.


Nope, no case yet. Hopefully getting one soon.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to sound like a noob here but, whats an NFC chip? And what does it do? I'd like to know before I go getting an after market battery that doesn't have one..........


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Ok, I'm going to sound like a noob here but, whats an NFC chip? And what does it do? I'd like to know before I go getting an after market battery that doesn't have one..........


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_field_communication


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

The NFC part of the phone is in the battery????

isn't it behind the battery?

WTF


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> The NFC part of the phone is in the battery????
> 
> isn't it behind the battery?
> 
> WTF


http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/12/06/galaxy-nexus-nfc-feature-requires-original-oem-battery/


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

found it, thank you. I had no idea. maybe it can be used to charge ?


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

How's the battery treating you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not even gonna lie, I will be buying this too......once I can find it cheaper on Amazon lol I'm not paying that much for the battery.

I got a Seidio extended battery from Amazon for half the price Seidio wanted so I'll wait a bit. I honestly does not look that bad. I just wish they colored the battery cover the same as the phone


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

ddgarcia05 said:


> How's the battery treating you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

If they get NFC in it i will get one and just cut a TPU case to fit it. The battery cover is going to off protection on its own. no reason to make it thicker putting something over the battery cover.

Ive put out some NFC tags out at home, in my car and at work now though....they are cool as hell! I swipe it when i get into my car and im playing music! yeeeeah!


----------



## suburban78 (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought the Samsung extended battery and I'm running Redemption W/Franco Kernel Nightly13. I can clock 6+ hours continuous screen on use and running 4G. This is MORE then enough run time for me. On a normal day I don't even come close to depleting my battery. And no NFC! I use wallet and bump daily and wouldn't even consider giving that up.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW that just looks nasty ill be sticking with my stock battery and carrying my chargers around.


----------



## imandroid (Jul 24, 2011)

I actually think this isnt to bad. Compared to the thunderbolt extended, besides ill Carbon Fiber the back


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I seen this and now I'm ordering it lol I was gonna wait for Amazon to drop the price but I seen your battery time and it convinced me


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

It weird tho. I streamed Google Music for 8 hours at work last night and it killed my regular battery and brought down my extended battery to 21% by the time I got home. And that's all I did. Did a little GTalk here and there (doubt that causes much harm), played Osmos for about half an hour and the rest was Google Music with the screen off and it murdered my batteries. I know I'll be getting good battery life with this battery......along with a case to cover up the ugliness of that battery cover


----------



## Htimez2 (Jul 30, 2011)

That thing is huge and looking at the cases they almost triple the size of the phone lol I think I'll stick with my normal extended battery and otterbox commuter case.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

JayrFlow said:


> I seen this and now I'm ordering it lol I was gonna wait for Amazon to drop the price but I seen your battery time and it convinced me


You will not regret it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

I just want to give you and everyone on this forum a huge nerd bump prop. I am glad to see that I'm not the only one that was like "ooh an extended battery unboxing!".







I clicked it to watch it and my kids (who are 19-22) were basically making fun of me and calling me a nerd because I was watching a guy put a battery in his phone. You know... you can raise them... you can try and show them the light... but in the end...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

If it was a redhead I would be all over it....but it looks more like a 86 VW schirocco. Normally my mantra is function over fashion but that looks like the ugly stick stalked that thing for a couple months and gave it a beatin I'll never forget.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm with a lot of you guys. After my Tank-Bolt, I'm not getting another battery that kills the design of my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Getting the surface extended case to fit this battery in two days, will edit OP with a review on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jmlenz (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't care if that thing came we a week of use...hideous. I can make due with 12-15hrs on lean kernel + AOKP


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree with others... DAMN THAT THING IS UGLY!!!!!


----------



## Kash76 (Dec 13, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Pics will be posted soon, battery information (battery usage and history) in the coming days.
> 
> Video made by me
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I noticed that you had problems snapping the backing on. Do you think that it fits well and will it hold up after being removed a few times?

Sent from my HTC Rezound


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Kash76 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I noticed that you had problems snapping the backing on. Do you think that it fits well and will it hold up after being removed a few times?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Rezound


Yes, honestly that was my first time putting it on and I was just not used to the design of the casing. It is fine now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kash76 (Dec 13, 2011)

Please keep the reviews of daily use coming. It would be nice to hear some specific usage feedback with the screen captures. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey thanks for the video. What Pic is on your phone in the video?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Kash76 said:


> Please keep the reviews of daily use coming. It would be nice to hear some specific usage feedback with the screen captures. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Here's one! Edit: Just realized I charged a wee bit. Whoops. Well subtract 1 hour I guess would be fair.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> Hey thanks for the video. What Pic is on your phone in the video?


My wallpaper in the video is my awesome dog, Ranger. He's a boss.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

How are you liking the case? I got mine today and it feels damn nice. It was a little tricky removing the two pieces at first. Remember pull from the inside out. Hoping to pump a review out too after I run a couple more cycles. Got it on 4G myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

I was actually going to buy one because I'm going to Disney World in 2 weeks for 10 days and obviously can't charge my phone in the parks. Then I saw the price tag. I have a stock battery that came with the phone, an extended that I got for $25 for and additional $25 I can get another extended battery leave the battery cover off and use the case with the kickstand I already own. I will carry two extra batteries in a zip lock and just pop my case off (no battery door) swap out the battery and pop the case on for that. For $75 (an extra $5) you could get 3 extended batteries at 6300mAh. Or just get two for $50 (which is still 4200 mAh) and a wall charger for less than the price of that single battery that has about 25% less juice than two extended batteries. Sorry the math just does not add up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> I was actually going to buy one because I'm going to Disney World in 2 weeks for 10 days and obviously can't charge my phone in the parks. Then I saw the price tag. I have a stock battery that came with the phone, an extended that I got for $25 for and additional $25 I can get another extended battery leave the battery cover off and use the case with the kickstand I already own. I will carry two extra batteries in a zip lock and just pop my case off (no battery door) swap out the battery and pop the case on for that. For $75 (an extra $5) you could get 3 extended batteries at 6300mAh. Or just get two for $50 (which is still 4200 mAh) and a wall charger for less than the price of that single battery that has about 25% less juice than two extended batteries. Sorry the math just does not add up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


Welp, too late. I love this battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

It's cool man. I'm sure you do love it. I'm sure I would love one also. What I'm saying is with my trip coming up it makes more sense to just spend $25 compared to $70. That's almost $50 more I could spend on my kids or have a huge arse battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Today's usage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

^ I'm getting numbers like that on the 2100 mAH.


----------



## fireblast713 (Dec 23, 2011)

you should include screen on times in your post, otherwise it won't seem as impressive I can get about 10 hours or so on 30-40% charge on a 2100mAh extended battery but that's maybe with like an hour to an hour and a half of screen on time


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

fireblast713 said:


> you should include screen on times in your post, otherwise it won't seem as impressive I can get about 10 hours or so on 30-40% charge on a 2100mAh extended battery but that's maybe with like an hour to an hour and a half of screen on time


+1. Your screen on time better be like 5hr or its def not worth the $$$


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

suburban78 said:


> I bought the Samsung extended battery and I'm running Redemption W/Franco Kernel Nightly13. I can clock 6+ hours continuous screen on use and running 4G. This is MORE then enough run time for me. On a normal day I don't even come close to depleting my battery. And no NFC! I use wallet and bump daily and wouldn't even consider giving that up.


I can never find the Franco kernel where is it in the forums?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I can never find the Franco kernel where is it in the forums?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Franco kernel is over on the gsm side. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10647-kernelgpl27-jan-144-francokernel-403-oc-uv-initd-colorcontrol/


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

fireblast713 said:


> you should include screen on times in your post, otherwise it won't seem as impressive I can get about 10 hours or so on 30-40% charge on a 2100mAh extended battery but that's maybe with like an hour to an hour and a half of screen on time


Indeed. This is my phone with 1.5 hour screen time, 40 minute phone call, and sporadic usage on the *stock* battery. I actually only use my 2,100mAh when I am staying out really late.


----------



## GoBears (Dec 11, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I can never find the Franco kernel where is it in the forums?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Don't believe claims that 5-6 hours of screen time will work on your phone, or you will be disappointed. Not calling the the dude a liar but it's just not possible to have your screen on for 6 hours without charging on the 2100 mah battery. Expect around 3 hours.


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Curious if the 3800 calibrates correctly? Thx

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

Does that battery have the nfc antenna built in? Like the Samsung do?

AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy chaos


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

djsturm said:


> Does that battery have the nfc antenna built in? Like the Samsung do?
> 
> AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy chaos


 No
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

If the screen on time isn't included then there is really no point in pictures

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

PaulG1488 said:


> No
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Lame... so u get an uber chunky battery AND you loose a really cool feature of your phone? Yeah I think ill pass

AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy vortex


----------



## Hades16x (Nov 17, 2011)

Me likes, but I probably wouldn't buy it. I love how sleek the GNex is - the slight curvature. I put my phone in my pocket and the curvature of the GNex finds a comfortable spot around my leg and it's almost unnoticeable in my pocket in comparison to my TBolt.

With that being said - if I did own it, it wouldn't be a daily driver, but it would come in handy for long road trips using Google Music and Navi. I made a trip from Ann Arbor to Chicago with my Tbolt doing just that with the stock battery. The phone was plugged into my car's built in USB port, but since 4G devices can pull more than 500mAh from the battery under full load, obviously when I arrived the Tbolt was at 60% charge. It didn't last through the day.

I did pick up the VZW slim extended today for free (something about it being on a corporate account?) and I'm hoping it gives me an extra 1-2 hours standby/use.

On a side note - when I went into the VZW store I left my car running, but locked it (push button start) and my phone plugged in to the USB port as it always is. The lady was trying to sell me a case and took the battery/cover out of the box to see what cases fit the slim extended. I told her to not worry about repackaging it up and toss it for me. I left the store, hopped in my car, and swapped batteries without first A)shutting down the phone,







it continued to stay plugged in. When I got the slim extended installed and held the power button to boot the phone, the screen popped on and went into the custom reboot menu/power off options..... The phone stayed on because it was plugged into USB while the battery was pulled...
Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Tbolt and OG Droid would power down if you removed the battery while the phone was plugged in.? Am I going crazy? Feature? What did I miss? - But cool nevertheless.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^^^ Yup. My old Droid X did this too.


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ nice feature indeed.. its a samsung thing hehe


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Will try to remember to post a screen on tomorrow. I just calibrated the battery...let's go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

It seems like the os is not calibrated ...I would think you would at least get 10 hrs up 2+hrs screen on @ that %...???

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I mean it does seem a little better. Probably need to keep tweaking some things or try out different kernels BC hell I have the 1850 and I'm at 71% with almost six hours. Only thirty minutes screen time tho, but still-- to have such a lovely lady lump you would expect that thing to have 2 hours of screen time and be at like 80%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsoymilk (Dec 23, 2011)

Edited post. Just read it had no nfc. Lol dunno how to erase posts on tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Synaptic13 said:


> It seems like the os is not calibrated ...I would think you would at least get 10 hrs up 2+hrs screen on @ that %...???
> 
> BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


Enlighten me on how to calibrate the OS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's it? I get as good or better on the standard extended battery.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

No thanks, I would have to be getting 7+ hours of screen on to buy that. This is with the stock 1850 battery on GummyNex.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

That's disappointing after seeing the screen on time. If you were so inclined, it would be cool if you just streamed netflix until the phone gives you a low battery warning. I can get around 2.5 to 3 hours of screen on time with 4G enabled.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

beardedspoooon said:


> That's disappointing after seeing the screen on time. If you were so inclined, it would be cool if you just streamed netflix until the phone gives you a low battery warning. I can get around 2.5 to 3 hours of screen on time with 4G enabled.


No Netflix here...sorry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Enlighten me on how to calibrate the OS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol....it may not be possible ...on my X I got the 3500mah battery and the system would read 1% for 7+ hrs heavy use....only way to possibly fully calibrate is to charge to 100% and discharge till it turns off (this is where you will see the discrepancy of hrs left regardless of what the os thinks)...charge till full +3-4 hrs, wipe battery stats and let it discharge again and see if the system is actually calibrated;-)

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I TORE UP this phone today. And it's not even calibrated yet. Full brightness and 4G all day long. Also, started at 90%, not 100

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

More detailed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

It just won't die!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know man, it's evident that the screen destroys the battery.

BIgger battery = longer standby time

Does not seem to increase your actual use time. Maybe once it's calibrated? Though my understanding is that calibration doesn't really apply to how these batteries work.

edit: Try just setting the screen at what you'd normally use (like 30% or whatever). It's hard for us to really compare. If you got 2 hours out of the screen at full brightness, maybe you'd get double that at something lower? Thing is, GSM Nexus owners seem to be able to get close to 4 hours of screen time on theirs anyway.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

beardedspoooon said:


> I don't know man, it's evident that the screen destroys the battery.
> 
> BIgger battery = longer standby time
> 
> ...


Sure thing...using it at 30 now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Sure thing...using it at 30 now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hoping to see a decent difference. The screen, so beautiful, so power hungry.

By way of comparison, battery life yesterday. It also goes to show that my total battery time is really just determined by when I start to use my phone.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

beardedspoooon said:


> Hoping to see a decent difference. The screen, so beautiful, so power hungry.
> 
> By way of comparison, battery life yesterday. It also goes to show that my total battery time is really just determined by when I start to use my phone.


Holy crap that dropped in like 1 1/2 hours!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Holy crap that dropped in like 1 1/2 hours!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep, all screen on time. Ideally you'll be seeing 4-5 hours of screen on time.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Lots lots of scrabble, words with friends, Google Talk, and Facebook today. 30% screen brightness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

A couple days with this beast ...not too bad

Edit: I should also point out that most of my use was with 4g and auto brightness...turned wifi on at 14%

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

For a 3800, you seem to be getting rather disappointing battery life...I've approached nearly 5 hours screen time and 20 hours with the 2100.















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Syndicate0017 said:


> For a 3800, you seem to be getting rather disappointing battery life...I've approached nearly 5 hours screen time and 20 hours with the 2100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...but you have to notice the talk time and GPS I use ...that's at least 30-40%+ of the use

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Synaptic13 said:


> BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


I wasn't referring to your life, was referring to OP's. Lol. I never top an hour in called so my battery loses usually no more, than 5% from them. The highest I've seen mine is 13%.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 19070
> View attachment 19071
> 
> 
> ...


Just wandering, what theme is this?


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Syndicate0017 said:


> I wasn't referring to your life, was referring to OP's. Lol. I never top an hour in called so my battery loses usually no more, than 5% from them. The highest I've seen mine is 13%.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol...my bad assumed it was me you directing it at;-)

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just wandering, what theme is this?


Its the unblacked AOKP23 theme/rom with some other custom mods...nav keys, font, etc

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> I wasn't referring to your life, was referring to OP's. Lol. I never top an hour in called so my battery loses usually no more, than 5% from them. The highest I've seen mine is 13%.


I agree that the OP's battery life is pretty underwhelming. Low running time and pretty low screen time with no intense apps, a couple bump charges and even when it looks like it was asleep, the battery seemed to drain pretty rapidly.

OP - I would get CPU Spy to see if your phone is ever entering Deep Sleep. Also, Better Battery Stats will allow you to find anything causing wakelocks.

With the proper setup you can get that with a standard battery.


----------



## balsta (Feb 29, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> For a 3800, you seem to be getting rather disappointing battery life...I've approached nearly 5 hours screen time and 20 hours with the 2100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how are you getting that kind of screen on time? Mine doesn't last nearly that long. ROM/Kernel? How are you getting Android OS that low anyway? Every battery stats I've seen including my own, it's usually second under screen.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

balsta said:


> Wow, how are you getting that kind of screen on time? Mine doesn't last nearly that long. ROM/Kernel? How are you getting Android OS that low anyway? Every battery stats I've seen including my own, it's usually second under screen.


I'm on the stock/rooted/deodexed 4.0.4 ROM. The Android OS "bug" is fixed in 4.0.4. I'm also running lean kernel 2.2. I don't take a lot of calls, but usually stream about an hour or so of music, some light internet browsing, etc.

And i just hit 22 hours today with 3 hours screen time (I also streamed Pandora, Google Music, and iHeartRadio for almost 4 hours). I'd upload another screenie but I know they clog the thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.seidioonline.com/galaxy-nexus-3800-extended-life-battery-nfc-p/bacy38ssgnln-bk.htm

Now with NFC


----------



## randroidran (Dec 14, 2011)

Just got my NFC enabled one for 20 bucks. I think it's a great deal to have another 3,800 mah battery on tap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm curious to know how long the OPs phone will last until it shuts down...screw the battery stats because they are probably inaccurate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> I'm curious to know how long the OPs phone will last until it shuts down...screw the battery stats because they are probably inaccurate
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I got to 19hrs, 4 hrs screen on, wifi about half the time, and still had 30% ...not bad

B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Today...














B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

So i have been hesitant to pull the trigger on the $70 Seidio battery. I decided to try out a cheapie from China. Should have it in about 3 weeks, Only $12 so I figure its not the end of the world if its a bust. Will report my findings when it arrives.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130655044635#ht_745wt_1037


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

I wonder what the true limitations of making larger celled batteries more slim/compact are?

Can't wait to see what you get with this thing. Hopefully you can run 4G and the display to your liking without any problems!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

This is with 3G and moderate use on Team BAMF.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjay517 (Feb 9, 2012)

The extended battery with NFC is on sale at the Android Central store. It was 12$ off which was enough to get me to buy it.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I, think its worth noting that all these battery stats screenshots the system is not reading the battery level accurately and actual battery life remaining is probably much higher

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## janknation (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought I would keep this post alive with my stats from the first weekend with the NFC version of this battery. I ordered during the sale and got it 2-3 days later (Saturday afternoon). I don't know what to expect from this going forward but i will update if I have a really awesome day(s). Ohhhh and just my 2 cents I really like the feel of this phone with this new battery and the Seido case. Yeah its a bit bulkier but the case feels f'n NICE in my hand. So anyway yeah mild use weekend...started charging @ 22% (Axiom Crossbreed v5 with stock kernel/settings):


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Just want to say to all the people cringing at this thing, grow a pair rofl seriously never seen a bigger group of sissy girls whinging over a cell phone.

This battery is a champ.

Function over form = men

Form over function = well... you should have bought a phone from the fruit company


----------

